# baby goat kicking A LOT!



## newbiegoat (Dec 2, 2012)

we have a pregnant doe (yay) about forth months into the pregnancy. This is her first time pregnant and her udders are growing. i was sitting with her and all of the sudden the kid just starts KICKING. and i mean i didn't even have to feel her to know it was. you could see the force against her skin. that baby has got some energy. anyways, is this normal? is the baby ok?


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

I believe that is normal. I'm waiting on one of my does to Kidd any time now. Her ligaments were gone at 2 am this morning. I sat with her for almost 2 hours and watched the baby move, and kick. Wild little babies. Haha. Her ligaments were gone 2 days ago also but came back. I wish the ligaments would just stay gone lol.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

As long as you can see/feel kid movement it will be awhile. They slow down when they are moving into the birth canal. Some folks never feel movement. I don't know if it's just no patience or what, because I can usually feel it. Just awesome! Watch for the does back to "rise up" a little bit. Right over were the ligaments are. When you say "wow, that udder is twice as big as yesterday", she will kid soon.

I'm so jealous, it will be late spring before we are due this year. Good luck!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

My bailey is due next month and i can feel her babies too..i am soo excited 38 days til her due date waaahoooo...


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

My doe is due next Tuesday her ligaments are gone udder is full and noticed Sunday I can not feel baby move it was very active till this weekend I can't wait so excited


----------



## newbiegoat (Dec 2, 2012)

oh im so happy for all of you  this is truly an exciting expierience. we are first time parents. so this will also be our first kidding. i have little expeirence with birthing goats. i watched from afar. im so excited!!! thank you guys and i hope all your babies come out healthy and beautiful! think pink :girl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is normal, to feel the kid like that. That is a good sign of a healthy kid in there, saying hi


----------

